# Very large/odd femoral pores..normal?



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

I have just noticed on my bearded dragon Ty that some of his Femoral pores are hanging out/down? They are like afew mm long and hanging down from the pores like little worms...this is not on every pore just some. 

He has been abit constipated recently and I have been giving him regular baths and slightly massaging his tummy and sometime overnight he finally went. Before we went to bed however he had decided to fall asleep in his water bowl..could this be anything to do with it?

Is this normal or should I be worried? x


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

my little lads pores seem a tad long too. not worm like but they look like little buttons. i dont know about the other stuff tho sorry hun.
mind you mine was also constipated on and off for 2 weeks, needed to give him baths, only then would be go (in the bath) or if we had him out too long (on the damn bed or me) otherwise he just wouldnt go!!!!
over the past week he has started to act normally, and eating more!
plus he was shedding alot over the week before?!?
how about urs


----------



## -Austin (Apr 25, 2009)

It depends what you mean by it, normally they do protrude not hugely or like worms though:gasp:


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

he hasnt shed for some time now. he eats all ok..has always been abit fussy with his salad/veg but usually has some and loves his live so wouldnt say he has been acting to diff.

they are defo dangling....:gasp:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

any pics???
if you wanted to you can grab one em on mine! not that iv tried haha but not too long in my opinion. they remind me of those things horses have on their legs..i feel stupid now that i cant remember what they called haha 
its one of em days


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

Taken some pics...please excuse his poopy bum this is from him going last night and we all know what they are like for walking in it - I just dont want to give him a btah until I find out what these are 











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

I have seen something on google about femoral pores impactation but nothing that explain how this looks?


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

wow they are massive...sorry never delt with them that big!
im sure someone will know


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

well i will give it a go for you but a vet will do a much better job.males excrete a waxy substance and i think this has built up and caused a blockage deep in the pores .i think you need to have it checked out by a vet as it may cause infection.thats my take on it anyway i hope you get it sorted.Hades may be more help to you on this one.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

are im a fidget and id be tempted to snap them off.....
DONT WORRY i wouldnt dare do such a thing.
and no one get any ideas either!!!!!!
but in all fairness they remind me of glue sticks!
anyone else?
or am i the sad one, finding something to do rather than finnish her assignment?


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Do they seem sensitive to the touch? Most male beardies excrete a small amount of waxy substance from their femoral pores, but sometimes they can go a bit over the top. Occasionally they will get blocked as well. Either can lead to an infection, so it's probably best to get him checked by a vet. Having a little bit stuck out happens fairly often, but to have them stuck out that much is pretty rare.


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

Took Ty to the vets and she said it was nothing to worry about as not sensitive to touch or swollen he just got abit carried away and to watch them. She gave him a check over and he is in great health!! x


----------

